# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Festivali i Këngës në RTSH 2016 - Fest '55

## sirena_adria

*24 Kenge* ne gare *per Çmimin e Pare* te Festivalit te Kenges ne kete edicion te 55-te dhe nje perzgjedhje si *SHQIPERIA - Eurovision Song Contest 2017*. Suksese ! 


*“Edhe një herë”* - Elson Braha
Muzika: Adrian Hila
Teksti: Pandi Laço


*“Mos harro”* - Dilan Reka 
Muzika: Edmond Zhulali
Teksti: Agim Doçi


*“World”* - Lindita Halimi
Muzika: Klodian Qafoku
Teksti: Gerald Xhari


*“Metropol”* - XUXI
Muzika: Genti Lako
Teksti: Ana Gramo


*“S’dua t’flas”*- Flaka Krelani
Muzika: Qëndrim Krelani
Teksti: Qëndrim Krelani


*“Dashuria për jetën”* - Classic BOYS
Muzika: Endri Sina
Teksti: Saimir Braho


*“Shkon e vjen”* - Fabiola Agalliu & Agnesa Çavolli
Muzika: Sokol Marsi
Teksti: Fabiola Agalliu


*“Më zgjo”* - Tiri
Muzika: Enis Mullaj
Teksti: Sokol Marsi


*“Atje lart”* - Festina Mejzini
Muzika: Eriona Rushiti
Teksti: Eriona Rushiti


*“Pse prite gjatë”* - Rezarta Smaja
Muzika: Xhevdet Gashi
Teksti: Arsim Bujaku


*“Dhimbja e gëzimit”* - Erlind Zeraliu 
Muzika: Vasil Tole
Teksti: Fatos Arapi


*“Besoj në ëndrra”* - Edea Demaliaj
Muzika: Fabian Asllani
Teksti: Edea Demaliaj


*“Me ty”* - Lorela
Muzika: Alban Kondi
Teksti: Turjan Hyska


*“Fjalët ia lë zemrës”* - Albulena Jashari
Muzika: Marsela Çibukaj, Briz Musaraj
Teksti: Gerald Xhari


* “Shi diamantësh”* - Orges Toce
Muzika: Orges Toçe
Teksti: Orges Toçe


* “Dashuri dhe urrejtje”* -  Neki Emra
Muzika: Neki Emra
Teksti: Albatros Rexha


*“Eva jam unë”* - Xhesika Polo
Muzika: Marko Polo
Teksti: Alex Seitaj



*“Këtu”* - Genc Salihu
Muzika: Genc Salihu
Teksti: Genc Salihu


*“Mirëmëngjës”* - Edona Vatoci 
Muzika: Edona Vatoci
Teksti: Edona Vatoci


*“Macka”* - Franc Koruni
Muzika: Franc Koruni
Teksti: Franc Koruni


*“Vija e lumit”* - Linda Rukaj
Muzika: Linda Rukaj
Teksti: Linda Rukaj


*"Sot”* - LYNX
Muzika: LYNX
Teksti: LYNX


*“Koha plaket”* - Luka & Serxhio Hajdini
Muzika: Serxhio Hajdini
Teksti: Luka Hajdini


*“Shiu”* - Yll Limani
Muzika: Yll Limani, Ilirjana Blakaj
Teksti: Yll Limani, Ilirjana Blakaj



http://lajmpress.com/lista-zyrtare-j...ne-eurovizion/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Çfarë do të ketë ndryshe Festivali i Këngës këtë vit?*

_Blitz.al -  10 Tetor 2016_ 

_Ne konferencen per shtyp te Tetorit  stafi i Radio Televizionit Shqiptar prezantoi strukturën dhe kriteret për Festivalin e 55-të të Këngës.

_Në këtë konferencë, drejtori i Përgjithshëm Thoma Gëllçi, dhe drejtori i festivalit, Rezart Aga, dhanë disa detaje për organizimin e këtij viti. Këngët pjesëmarrëse përzgjidhen më 24 tetor . Festivali i Këngës do të zgjasë 3 net dhe kënga fituese do të shkojë në Eurovizon, i cili do të mbahet në Kiev, Ukrainë, në maj të 2017-s.

Këtë vit shënohet 55-vjetori i këtij festivali, për këtë arsye drejtuesit kanë vendosur që të bëjnë disa ndryshme për të sjellë një spektakël sa më të mirë për publikun.
Konferencën për shtyp e ka filluar drejtori i Përgjithshëm i RTSH-së,  Thoma Gëllçi, i cili ka thënë:
“Kemi një përgjegjësi të madhe përpara publikut, por edhe dëshirë për të ngritur festivalin në një stad më të lartë. Festivali i Këngës është një traditë e RTSH-së dhe eventi kryesor në të gjithë vendin.
Ky festival ka baza solide dhe ne duam që ta çojmë në një nivel sa më të lartë. Ndër vite, kënga më cilësore ka shkuar në Eurovizion, por nuk është vetëm ky qëllimi ynë, ne kemi qëllim të kënaqim publikun dhe këngët pjesëmarrëse të dëgjohen kudo. Do të bëjmë një event transparent  për të rifituar publikun dhe t’i  vërtetojmë atij se çmimet nuk janë me mik apo të paravendosura. Për realizimin e këtij eventi kemi zgjedhur një staf me eksperiencë”.

Më pas fjalën e ka marrë drejtori i festivalit, Rezart Aga. Ai ka shpjeguar strukturën e festivalit dhe ka prezantuar producentët që do të përzgjedhin këngët pjesëmarrëse në datën 24 tetor.
“Për ne është e rëndësishme që të krijohet një frymë me hapje absolute në marrëdhënien tonë si institucion. Festivali do të ketë dy struktura të reja. 

Struktura e parë: Do të ketë 5 producentë, të cilët janë emra të njohur që në datën 24 tetor do të përzgjedhin 24 këngë. Producentët do të shohin edhe pjesën artistike e konceptimin e festivalit. Të përzgjedhurit janë: Alfred Kaçinari, Shpetim Saraçi, Genti Rrushi, Bojken Lako dhe Florent Boshnjaku.

Struktura e dytë: Përveç producentëve do të përzgjidhen edhe 3 juri që do të zgjedhin këngët finaliste. Juritë do të jenë:  juria e profesionistëve, e cila do të zgjedhë 8 këngë; juria e publikut do të zgjedhë 3 këngë dhe juria e gazetarëve e mediave sociale do të përzgjedhë 3 këngë. Në total 14 këngë do të shkojnë në finale.

Festivali i 55-të do të zhvillohet përgjatë 3 netëve. Kënga fituese që do të shkojë në Eurovizion do të përzgjidhet 60% nga votat e jurisë dhe 40% nga votat e publikut. Gjithashtu do të jepet çmimi i dytë dhe i tretë. Fituesit e këtyre çmimeve do të shkojnë me grupin  e RTSH-së për të parë eventin e Eurovizionit”,- ka thënë Rezart Aga.


http://blitz.al/kulture/cfare-do-te-...etajet-e-para/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Bojken Lako: Si do të votohet në Festivalin e RTSH-së, në Eurosong nuk shkon vetëm fituesi* 

Kantautori i njohur Bojken Lako është edhe këtë vit pjesë e Festivalit të RTSH-së, si një prej përzgjedhësve muzikorë të 24 krijimeve që konkurrojnë në edicionin e 55-­të të Këngës.

Në një intervistë për Panorama, Lako tregon edhe për mënyrën e votimit në këtë edicion, e cila do të përfshijë edhe publikun. Formula e re e votimit për përzgjedhjen e këngës që na përfaqëson në Eurovizion do të ketë edhe aktorë të tjerë për të zgjedhur këngën më të mirë.

Bashkë me emra të tjerë të njohur, si Shpëtim Saraçi, Alfred Kaçinari, Florent Boshnjaku dhe Genti Rrushi, Lako, si pjesë e stafit selektues dhe producentëve artistikë të materialit muzikor, thotë se këngët e këtij viti përfshijnë një material më të larmishëm se vitet e tjera, shumë rryma muzikore alternative, por edhe artistë që marrin pjesë për herë të parë: Mendoj që niveli është shumë i mirë dhe publiku do të zbulojë artistë e këngëtarë shumë të mirë e të veçantë dhe kjo më bën të ndihem mirë, pasi kemi larmi të stileve muzikore.

Ndryshe nga vitet e tjera,* këtë edicion, mënyra e votimit do të përfshijë edhe publikun*, sqaron Lako:

_Sa për fituesit, këtë vit do të vlerësohet Festivali në vetvete dhe do ketë disa çmime. Ndërsa pjesa e Eurovizionit do të përcaktohet si rrallëherë nga shumë juri të ndryshme, dy netët e para dhe natën e fundit në bashkëpunim me opinionin e publikut. Më saktë, juritë që çojnë këngët në natën finale janë 2. Pastaj juria e natës finale është tjetër, dhe në bashkëpunim me 40 për qind të publikut del fituesi. Por edhe këngëtarët e çmimit të dytë dhe të tretë shkojnë në Eurosong si pjesë e delegacionit.

_
Ndërkohë, Lako rikthehet me këngën Sekret  një ide që vjen e inspiruar nga disa përkthime të xhaxhait të tij, Adhurim Lako, që është ndarë nga jeta 10 vite më parë nga një aksident.

http://www.revistaclass.al/d/197/135...vetem-fituesi/

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Maqellarjot

Shpresoje te pranojne kenge te mira sivjet se per cdo vite fusin ca kenge kot fare.  Duket sikur i fusin sa per numer per te plotesuar kohen e programit.  Kenga e lehte shqiptare duhet te shkeputet nga cirjet dhe bertitjet, dramatizimet e kota qe kane ngelur qe nga koha e diktatures.  Sidomos kenget e keti festivali.  Muzika eshte shprehaj e ndjenjave me qellim qe te ket sado pak ndikim te degjuese dhe jo fabrikim i ndjenjave derisa modulaconi i zerit nuk komplementon fare tekstin apo pjesen e muzikes. Krijojne dicka  sa per te thene se po krijojme dicka. Muzikes shqiptare i mungon ndjenja ne pergjithesi deri sa te bejne kenge kuptimplote, kenge te thjeshta me vi melodike te thjesht por qe te ngel ne mendje muzika shqiptare ne pergjithesi do te vuaj.

----------


## sirena_adria

_Producentet e Festivalit_

----------


## sirena_adria

_Prezantuesit e Festivalit_

----------


## sirena_adria

_Nje Tribut per Historine e ketij festivali e gjithe Artisteve, Krijues e Kontribues ne kete Embleme te Artit Shqiptar !_ 





*Mirenjohje, Respekt , Krenari !*

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

_ ARTISTE  Kosovare & Shqiptare te Maqedonise ne Festivalin e Kenges, nder vite _

----------


## sirena_adria

_Nje prej pretendenteve per Çmimin e Madh . _ 




http://www.panorama.com.al/linda-hal...valit-ne-rtsh/

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## sirena_adria

A do jete nje prej ketyre emrave Shqiperia ne Eurovision 2017 ?  ... Ne vetem pak dite mund ta mesojme .

----------


## sirena_adria

Rikthimi I Ledines si prezantuese . 

http://www.balkanweb.com/site/ledina...kompeticionet/

----------


## sirena_adria

Kasem Hoxha ne rolin e prezantuesit. 

http://www.gazetaexpress.com/roze/ka...kenare-295133/

----------


## sirena_adria

_Tërhiqet Edona Vatoci nga festivali i RTSH-së_

Një nga emrat më të lakuar për edicionin e sivjetëm të Festivalit të këngës në RTSH ka qenë Edona Vatoci e cila tashmë nuk është pjesë e tij.
Këtë e ka bërë të ditur për Gazetën Metro vet këngëtarja Vatoci. Por, një gjë të tillë e ka paralajmëruar edhe përmes një statusi dedikuar miqve dhe fansave të saj në Facebook, të njejtën e ka bërë edhe faqja zyrtare e festivalit në po të njejtin rrjet social.
Mirëmengjes është këndu jooficialisht ne nji emision disa kohë ma perpara dhe ne nje verzion shumë shumë ndryshe nga verzioni i planifikuar për festivalin e RTSH-së, mirëpo per shkak të rregulloreve të Festivalit të RTSH-së edhe në menyrë që edhe unë edhe festivali me qenë korrekt me rregullore, sbashku kemi vendosë që un me u terhjekë nga festivali i RTSH-së, ishin fjalët në statusin e Vatocit në llogarinë e saj në rrjetin social Facebook, transmeton Gazeta Metro.
Mirëmngjes ishte kënga me të cilin Vatoci vendosi të merrte pjesë në përfaqësimin e Shqipërisë në Eurovision.

Edona më pas tregon se kënga do jetë për tregun me videoklip të cilin ua premton fansave ta publikoi së shpejti. E pyetur nga Gazeta Metro rreth klipit ajo thotë se klipi ende nuk  ka përfunduar xhirimet dhe pritet të dalë gjatë këtij muaji. /gazetametro.net

http://gazetametro.net/terhiqet-edon...ali-i-rtsh-se/

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## sirena_adria

Wiwibloggs - nder sitet online me te njohura qe ndjekin Eurovisionin, si per cdo vit me informacionet me te fundit. 

http://wiwibloggs.com/2016/12/21/alb...onight/160949/

----------


## sirena_adria

_Festivali tradicional, eksperimental ....... Pa dyshim RINOR !_

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## sirena_adria

Yll Limani: “Shiu” kënga më e bukur që kam realizuar deri më tani 

http://www.kultplus.com/?id=6&l=17765

----------


## sirena_adria

Xhesika Polo: Pres t'i marr më të mirën Festivalit të RTSH-së

http://www.kultplus.com/?id=6&l=17775

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------

